# CENTRAL PARK



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

Hello everyone

I'm helping to organise a meet in the Nottingham area, on the last sunday in june. We are going to be doing it a little different to the usual though, for a start it's not going to be held in a pub car park. Â

Everyone who has a VAG group vehicle (or even just a love of them) is welcom to join us. So far we have had interest from a good selection of people with a diverse range of vehicles. The oldest being a split screen crewcab with a porsche engine Â and the newest, a 2 month old 16v polo. With all kinds of everything inbetween - quattro, syncro, Â and a Â '77 1.1 Golf.

Anyway... click on the link below, and sign up to the mailing list, where all will be revealed.

Thanks 
Rachel


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

??? ??? ???


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

welcome to the forum :-/


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

What the hell???

[smiley=huh2.gif]

Welcome anyway!!


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

No pub car parks....thats me out then!!

:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

With a user name of Rachel...shouldn't this be...

*CENTRAL PERK??*

Will Ross, Joey, Chandler _et al_ be there with you?? Â ;D ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> With a user name of Rachel...shouldn't this be...
> 
> *CENTRAL PERK??*
> 
> Will Ross, Joey, Chandler _et al_ be there with you?? Â ;D ;D


Central Perk? Are you a Geordie?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

OH FOR ****'S SAKE :

I'm posting about a VAG event, in the 'events' section of a VAG forum. Is that sooooo difficult to comprehend???? :-/

I thought that you lot may have an intrest in coming and meeting some chipper people. You know, get out, social interaction that doesn't revolve around a dependency on alcohol.

anyone vaguely interested? clicky clicky on my sig and it will take you to the site where you can subscribe to the events mailing list.

Taverymuch
Rachel (no relation to baby kangaroo's or chandelier's)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

That logo's a bit doggy Rachel ?

Makes me wonder just whats on my shoe display - cars or dogs ;D


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

;Rachel I think the prob' is we cannot click on below.It's not happening for us!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You can mate click on the blue website address Â ! Â 8)


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Rachel,

Some people on this site are a little slow. It's a Friday : What do you expect


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

> That logo's a bit doggy Rachel ?
> 
> Makes me wonder just whats on my shoe display - cars or dogs Â ;D


Dogs ??? I don't see any dogs, I see a Wolf though : It's the world famous (apart from round here) Wolfsburg crest.

rachel


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It would help if we knew who you are Rachel. What do you drive, what is Central Park etc. Just an introduction would be nice. 

This is the first time that someone comes to this forum and posts about a meeting.

Although, I have to say that Nottingham is a bit far for me and I won't be coming.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Rachel.........i think that i have to agree with the above...............maybe a quick mail to the powers that be on this forum would of been better in order to promote your event,rather than signing up just to promote your meet Â :-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> It would help if we knew who you are Rachel. What do you drive, what is Central Park etc. Just an introduction would be nice. Â
> 
> This is the first time that someone comes to this forum and posts about a meeting.
> 
> Although, I have to say that Nottingham is a bit far for me and I won't be coming.


V. everywhere is a bit far for you mate, did you know your car has a range of more than 25 miles ! :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Dogs Â ??? I don't see any dogs, I see a Wolf though Â : Â It's the world famous (apart from round here) Wolfsburg crest. Â
> 
> rachel


BLIMEY ! Wolf shi7 on my floor mats is even worse !  Huge great mounds of the stuff ....yuk !


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> It would help if we knew who you are Rachel. What do you drive, what is Central Park etc. Just an introduction would be nice. Â
> 
> This is the first time that someone comes to this forum and posts about a meeting.
> 
> Although, I have to say that Nottingham is a bit far for me and I won't be coming.


You wonder why TT drives get such a bad time of it  "Bunch ot stuck up Tw*ts " (not my Quote).
what is ur problem with the initial post, its a VAG meet and some might want to go, but 95% of the posts are taking the piss,then again most post go totally off topic by the 3rd post so nothing new there nowadays 
You wonder why more people dont use this Forum!
After all it is a PUBLIC forum not a club forum :-/
as we are all too often reminded :-/


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

thanks jonah for the support - finally, somebody has replied with a sensible post.

This forum has not exactly been that inviting, and i wouldn't really recommend it to anyone if this sort of response continues.

rachel

PS - if you wanna come, then i'll see you's there, otherwise don't post pointless sh1te, it's not doing you lot any favours.

simple


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm not being un-welcoming but what is it you are promoting? I have been to the web site a number of times since you first posted and there's nothing apart from the chance to subscribe to an email alert.

Perhaps it's a little more useful to have something to say before promoting it?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> I'm not being un-welcoming but what is it you are promoting? I have been to the web site a number of times since you first posted and there's nothing apart from the chance to subscribe to an email alert.
> 
> Perhaps it's a little more useful to have something to say before promoting it?


Agreed


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I agree with both ScoTTy and Jonah.

What is the event? What makes it any different to a dealer meet or a cruise thru the Welsh hills?

And Jonah is totally right, this forum can be so unwelcoming at times, but then again we do quite often get hoaxed!

I'm not quite sure what Jonah's point was about this being a public forum and NOT a club forum though.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> I'm not quite sure what Jonah's point was about this being a public forum and NOT a club forum though.


Car club Forums= Members of club can post(not directed at TTOC just car clubs general)

Public Forums = Anyone can post what ever they like within reason

Maybe i didn't make it too clear, this is a public forum anyone can post, This was posted in the Events section which is the correct place to post these adds.
Do we flame people who use their first post to sell something No we dont! This is no different :-/
I think its a poor show when people come here get info and then be ridiculed by a certain people, you just have to look at the main section to see what i mean.
All this does is drive people away and stop them from posting and asking question that would prove valuable to them.
And what does it matter what car she drives :-/ There's peple here who dont own TT even people on the comitee of the TTOC. 
I'm sure its not just me if it is then maybe i should buy a scooby  ;D
Jonah


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Maybe i didn't make it too clear, this is a public forum anyone can post.


Jonah,this may well be a public forum but first you must register in order to post on here and you must abide by the rules of this site.Remember, we have often had companies that have just registered on this forum in order to promote their own products as a means of free advertising and whilst i'm not suggesting that this is the case here,i do feel that a little more correspondance before hand with the powers that be would of helped,along with a more informative website


> Do we flame people who use their first post to sell something No we dont!


I don't think anybody has really flamed Rachel


> All this does is drive people away and stop them from posting and asking question that would prove valuable to them.


Unfortunately you will never please everyone in this world :-/


> And what does it matter what car she drives :-/ There's peple here who dont own TT even people on the comitee of the TTOC.


It doesn't matter at all.......so long as she is happy and as most people know i don't even own a TT


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I wouldn't class this as any differnt to
Poole Quay meet :-/
or
GTi international :-/
or
Dragon Chalenge :-/
I could go on 

Anyway i just thought she was wrongly treated
Nuff said 
Jonah


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

Steady on chaps, lets not let things get out of hand here.

I never meant to cause any friction, I was just allerting the forum users to an event they may be interested in.

Simple as.

Peace.
Rachel


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

WHAT EVENT ?

??? :


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm helping to organise a meet in the Nottingham area, on the last sunday in june. We are going to be doing it a little different to the usual though, for a start it's not going to be held in a pub car park. Â
> 
> ...


I think the event may possibly be a meet :

Its a new meet that will bring all areas of enthusiasts together.
IT IS NOT A BUSINESS. The email function is purely for future updates about meets (where, when, directions, etc).
It is a group of people who are interested in all the diversity of VAG owners and vehicles and are looking for people of the same calibre who want to share opinions, knowledge and general interest about their cars and others.

We hope some of you from this forum will come along and be part of this. We, and Im sure others, will want to find out more about your cars and vice versa.

The holding page is being updated to demonstrate this.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> I think the event may possibly be a meet :
> 
> Its a new meet that will bring all areas of enthusiasts together.
> IT IS NOT A BUSINESS. The email function is purely for future updates about meets (where, when, directions, etc).
> ...


Thanks for the info........much appreciated


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

you're welcome.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

We have had a very positive response and currently have over 70 people subscribed to the email updates.

Its looking very good for our first meet!


----------

